# Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The first book in the new range of Warhammer Forge, the saga of Tamurkhan the Maggot Lord in the 208 page _Tamurkhan: Throne of Chaos_.

What I want to know is... does anybody have this book?

And if so... is it worth shilling out £45? Imperial Armour is nice but it never appealed to me like the Warhammer Forge books do, I cannot justify the price for the Imperial Armour books but I can for Warhammer Forge. What I want to know is does anybody else have this book and is it worth the cost?


Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got the book 2 days ago.

I'd say it is very much worth it. I have all the Forge World books except the Apocalypse ones, and I must say that Tamurkhan is the best one till now. The guys at FW have outdone themselves with this edition, i'd say. I havent seen such a new & diverse selection of units, vehicles & monsters since the Siege Of Vraks Trilogy.

Very very well-written, excellent presentation, artwork, stellar selection of new units, especially the new Chaos Dwarf ARMY make this book worthy of being a limited edition, even moreso than Aurelian. Sorry Aaron ! 

jk, seriously, this book is worth it. I give it 10/10 easily. The well-detailed campaigns,story & unit descriptions/biography alone make it worth the money. Add to that the book's presentation & artwork ( leather + full colour with lots of origional art & maps ) and you got real limited edition-worthy stuff being sold as non-limited edition. 

I'd recommend you to buy it ASAP, LOTN...


----------

